# SciFi films Picture teaser game - give it a go!



## Tabitha

Here's a new game for you lot, I wanna play it, does anyone else?

The plan is:  Post a piccy from a scifi horror or fantasy film, and we have to guess what film the piccy is from. 

You get it right and it's your turn to post another....

A few hints - try and make it a not-so obvious image or film, don't forget to change the piccy's name - we might be able to tell from the filename!




Try this easy one for starters:


----------



## Falcon Horus

Star Wars-something?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

Nu-uh, no "stars" in the title at all.  It's a classic sci-fi movie...


----------



## Dave

The Day the Earth Stood Still

That was way too easy.

This one is a little small, but should also be quite easy.

(PS. It's difficult to find images, so this game may be hard. When I searched for some images, the first one I got back was exactly the same as you used.)


----------



## Tabitha

Yep Dave - thought that should be an easy one.  
I didn't think it would be too hard to find pics - imdb is always an option for more recent movie stills too.  If anyone comes up with any good resources please let us know!


Your one is Evolution (which I really like btw!) here is another:


----------



## Falcon Horus

Uh...is it an actionfilm?

Falcon Horus  *considering of watching more sci-fi movies, knowledge of them is poor*


----------



## Dave

I don't know your new 'teaser' one Tabitha 

It must be something that I haven't seen.

Can I post another one while I have it. (The man's face in the back of the car has been altered to protect his identity! -- it would be too easy otherwise.)  

I made a screen capture with a digital camera (I think that is going to be easiest -- Until I run out of films to use.)

So, two to guess now! Anyone else going to play?


----------



## Tabitha

Falcon - go watch more scifi films RIGHT NOW!   
And if you want to use this game as an excuse, then who's to blame you  ?

Dave, I get the feeling I really ought to know yours, but I am having a mental block here....



And for a clue for mine, um, it's one of my most favourite scifi movies ever?  It was a movie that is generally regarded as having some pioneering sfx.


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *it's one of my most favourite scifi movies ever?  It was a movie that is generally regarded as having some pioneering sfx. *



That doesn't really help me. Is it 'Final Fantasy'?

RE: mine.

Yes, you really should know it! You do know it!


----------



## Tabitha

AHA!  Got it - yours is "Total Recall", I knew it was something I should have got right away.  I am watching Voyager right now, and that's what jogged my memory.

No, mine isn't FF - it was from 1989 and was made by a _very_ famous director.


----------



## Dave

I guess I'm not very good at this -- don't know that either!

It's another great game idea though, just need to get more people to play.


----------



## Tabitha

For shame Dave!  I picked this (second) one 'specially for you!  Hint Hint, it's a film you like talking about, and it might even have it's own dedicated forum here at ascifi....


Need to advertise the game, I think people would like it if they tried it


----------



## Dave

The image is a little dark, but I guess it could be 'Blade Runner'?

I still don't know the first one, are you going to give any clues?


----------



## Tabitha

It is Blade Runner.  I see what you mean about the image being dark - on my mac at home it looks really clear and sharp, but here on my work pc it is much harder to make out... Sorry :blush: 

Re:  My first one - I have just realised that the still is actually from the Director's Cut, so people may not have seen it.  It is from the Abyss, near the end, when Ed Harris is being 'preached to' by the underwater aliens.

Your turn...  


ps - I stole the idea for the game from www.rottentomatoes.com/forum


----------



## Dave

I've not seen 'The Abyss'. If you hadn't said I'm sure someone would have got it.

Anyway, here is another. I'm hoping it will be a hard one. (Yes, it is only a wall.)


----------



## Tabitha

Bloomin' 'eck.  This one might be beyond me...  


Is it the Matrix?


----------



## Dave

No, not the Matrix.

BTW My daughter got it easily, she told me that it was far too easy!


----------



## Tabitha

Okay....  Can I ask for one clue?  Do the bricks in that wall slide back and forward rapidly? 
The picture is bringing some other thoughts to mind, and I wanted to know if I was on the right track.


----------



## Dave

Yes, the bricks move when touched in a certain order.

That's all from me tonight, feel free to post some new ones, next time I'm online, I'll try and drag a few more people here.


----------



## Tabitha

Okay, still mulling over yours....

But here is another one for fun  --->


----------



## Falcon Horus

Dave, I think I know yours!

Is it Harry Potter and The Philosopher's Stone?

Falcon Horus *getting into scifi*


----------



## Dave

Yes, Falcon Horus, it was Harry Potter (you needed to think 'diagonally' to get it!)

You have a go!

Tabitha, I'm not sure but was it '2001: A Space Odyssey'?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, I think my first try is going to be an easy one but hey just give it a go!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

Is this a recent picture, a film on general release in the UK right now?


----------



## Tabitha

Nice one Falcon - I knew it would be something I ought to know!

Dave - yep, mine is 2001.

Don't know about Falcon's new one, I have an idea, but I think it is a movie I haven't seen yet...


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, it's not easy then! Anyway I'll give you guys a hint!! Dave it's already on video and DVD in all of Europe. And Tabitha, if you haven't seen it yet I can assure you that you'll love it.

Hint -> CGI

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Falcon Horus _
> *
> Hint -> CGI
> *


I think I have the right idea - is it *Final Fanstasy*?


----------



## Falcon Horus

And the winner issssssss .... Tabitha!! :rolly2: 

Okay, your turn again!!

Falcon Horus  *loving the game*


----------



## Tabitha

Cool!  Now to find another image


----------



## Tabitha

Try this one - an 80s pic BTW


----------



## DarkCity545

Tabitha your pic has got to be GOONIES


----------



## Tabitha

Oh yeah!!!!  Way to go DC - you gonna post one?


----------



## Tabitha

Okay, I thought I would post a few more to get the juices flowing - anyone out there that wants to join in with their own, please do 


Oh, and Dark City  - still waiting for yours


----------



## Tabitha

And another.... bonus points for getting both of them


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, I aint got a clue but I think that the first one is something about Mars and the second one could be Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, or am I wrong again?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Mariel

is the first one "Event Horizon" *shutters* such a scary movie and the second one, hmmm, could be "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" like Falcon said, but I'm not sure
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

The first one is indeed Event Horizon (I shudder too - that's the scariest movie I have ever seen!), but the second one is not Crouching Tiger.  Here's a hint, it is more of a fantasy movie (action-adventure?) and it is from 2001.

You going to post one mich?


----------



## triffid

So that will be Tomb raider then Tabitha .


----------



## Mariel

ok, this is one of my favorite movies...

:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

'tis Tomb Raider indeed!  Well done, I didn't think it would stump so many people!  Want to post one?

I can't get Mich's though


----------



## triffid

I have been trying to post a piccy Tabitha, but for some reason I cant. I've checked the size and the format and all are ok, not sure what I'm doing wrong. All I'm getting is the message in the post but not the attachment *Shrug*.


----------



## Mariel

No guesses on the pic I posted?  How about a hint, It's from a Mel Brooks film, hope that helps.
:blpaw:


----------



## Falcon Horus

uh...maybe another clue!!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Mariel

hmm another clue, let me think....
Ok, it's a spoof of Star Trek and Star Wars and several other space movies.  Ok, now you'll get it for sure  
:blpaw:


----------



## triffid

That'l be Spaceballs then .


----------



## Mariel

yup, that's it Triffid
:blpaw:


----------



## Falcon Horus

Never heard of that one! Anyway, Triffid now it's your turn to try and post a pic!

Falcon Horus


----------



## DarkCity545

triffid, i don't mean to jump ahead of you, but this is just a test run for me with the pictures!!
it worked! can anyone guess?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Pitch Black?


----------



## DarkCity545

yes lonewolf your right


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *I have been trying to post a piccy Tabitha, but for some reason I cant. I've checked the size and the format and all are ok, not sure what I'm doing wrong. All I'm getting is the message in the post but not the attachment *Shrug*. *




hmmm, I wonder what is going on?  Are you checking the "attach" option once you have selected the image.  If you choose one that is too big it should give you an error message.  You can try emailing me the pic if you want, and I can see if it works for me, maybe something is strange with the format.  I want you to be able to play!  current email addy = tabinvan@aol.com

As for people skipping ahead or whatever, I would like to see this go the way of people just posting a piccy when they had one, rather than waiting for a turn.  More choice, more likelihood that we will get it!

ps - back from hols now, missed you ascifi'ers like crazy!  :wave:


----------



## triffid

Will mail you the piccy if I can't upload it Tabatha 

..And we missed you to


----------



## Chopstix

Ah Darn, Why do I always get here when there are no pictures to guess


----------



## Tabitha

Now we'll just have to fix that!  More to come soon!


----------



## Tabitha

OK try these:


----------



## Tabitha

and another:


----------



## Chopstix

Wel the first ones Ben Affleck in that new thing I think..um...Sum of all fears??? but I ain't got a clue about the 2nd one:rolly2:


----------



## Falcon Horus

'Sum of all fears' and 'The Red Planet' or something with 'Mars' ... or am I wrong?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

I haven't seen "Sum of all Fears", I thought that it might be "Terminator".

The second one is "Capricorn One".


----------



## Tabitha

The first one is indeed Sum of All Fears.  Well done Chopstix!  Are you going to post one for us?

The second one _is_ a Mars picture, but no one has guessed the right one


----------



## DarkCity545

Tabitha is  your 2nd one Mission to Mars?


----------



## Tabitha

Yes that's the one I was after!


----------



## triffid

Try this one....


----------



## Dave

This is the first shot we see of an important crewmember of a large spaceship. This was a blockbuster film that you will know.


----------



## Dave

sorry, helps if I actually attach the picture :dead:


----------



## Dave

Triffid -- Is it "Wargames"?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Dave-is it 'Lost in Space'

Probably not but how can a cat be an important member of a crew? The only one I know is SchrÃ¶dinger, Carter's cat in Stargate. Oh and I know Darwin, dolphin aboard the SeaQuest!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

No, not 'Lost in Space'.

The cat's name is 'Jones'.

And 'Star Trek' had 'Spot' too.


----------



## Tabitha

Dave's is Aliens - at least I am pretty sure that is the right one.  Ripley's cat is definitely called Jones, and I think the scene is when the salvage team finds the escape pod from the Nostromo.


----------



## Dave

No, it was the first shot of 'Jonesie' from near the start of 'Alien'.

But, I'll give it to you anyway. 

We need some images people!

And we need the answer to Triffid's image!


----------



## Tabitha

D'oh!  I was sure it was from the second one   Here is another one, and I will search around for a few more.  I agree that Triffid's one looks like Wargames, that's what I would have said too.


Here's a fairly easy new one:


----------



## DarkCity545

Dave I think your right, Triffid's picture is War Games!


try this one


----------



## Tabitha

As that pic loaded downwards on my screen I thought it might be Blade 2, but then the kid came into view and I reckon it is your namesake movie, Dark City.  Am I right?

Here's another BTW


----------



## Tabitha

And another easy one


----------



## Dave

Loads of pics now.

DarkCity is away, she told me to let you know that hers was indeed 'Dark City'.

Was the black and white one 'Lost in Space' -- looks like the robot from the new version.

The second one -- 'Starship Troopers' -- maybe?

The third one -- no idea.


----------



## triffid

Choccy bar to Dave, my one was wargames .


----------



## triffid

Tabitha, your third is Godzilla


----------



## Tabitha

Lost in Space: check
Starship Troopers: check (I thought that one was quite hard!)
Godzilla:  check

I'll have to start posting harder ones now!


----------



## Falcon Horus

I knew Lost in Space too but I was too late so what's next?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

Not got anything right now - why don't you post one?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay Tabitha, you asked for it!! But I think it's not so hard. 

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

Why has no one replied? 

I thought it was 'Stargate', but maybe that's too easy?

So, maybe 'The Mummy' or 'Mummy Returns'?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Well Dave, it is Stargate!! Just take your first thought, most of the time it's correct.

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

Sorry   I have been meaning to come back here for ages!  I actually thought you might have thrown us a curve there Falcon, and that pic was from something like The Mummy 

So, anyone got any more?


----------



## DarkCity545

try this one, its too easy!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Ok, that picture is small and whatever it portrays it would give me nightmares! So, I have no clue whatsoever what movie it is! Something with mutants maybe?

Falcon Horus


----------



## triffid

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *try this one, its too easy! *



Would that be from John Carpenters "Thing".


----------



## DarkCity545

yes triffid your right


----------



## DarkCity545

this one is to easy also!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, is that Jean-Claude Vandamme in the middle?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Chopstix

Ok guess my Avvy?


----------



## Diamond9697

Isn't the avvie from Labyrinth?


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Falcon Horus _
> *Okay, is that Jean-Claude Vandamme in the middle?
> 
> Falcon Horus  *



no its not jean-claude


----------



## Diamond9697

oooo....I think I know...looks like Wesley Snipes....blonde hair....Demolition Man?


----------



## Tabitha

I think Dia might be on to something here


----------



## DarkCity545

your right diamond!!


----------



## DarkCity545

try this one...


----------



## Mariel

oh what a good movie.  That's from "Willow"
:blpaw:


----------



## Mariel

here's a picture...
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

Sting with orange hair sort of gives it away! I don't remember that scene in the film though.

I'll leave it for someone else as I have no new pics to post.


----------



## Chopstix

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> *Isn't the avvie from Labyrinth? *



Yeah Wow someone else who knows the film. Hardly anyone seems to know about it 


Yeah I got that was Sting but I have no idea what film it is.
Only one I can think of is Quadrophenia (sp?) but I don't remember orange wigs


----------



## Diamond9697

oh yeah...I know that flick....watched it all the time at my brother's house.

And I do believe that picture is from Dune


----------



## Mariel

yes Dia, it's from Dune 
:blpaw:


----------



## Diamond9697

oops...me forgot...me bad...anyway...here's one for ya


----------



## Mariel

Wow that picture is dark, is it from the Abyss?
:blpaw:


----------



## Diamond9697

yup...your turn!


----------



## Tabitha

Cutting in....

Try these 'uns


----------



## Tabitha

one more...


----------



## Diamond9697

first one is The Time Machine and the second one is The Sixth Sense


----------



## Tabitha

yes and yes!


----------



## Diamond9697

this one is easy but I'm braindead today soooo...


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> *this one is easy but I'm braindead today soooo... *



I can't get any of these new ones.

PS. Is that Darth Vader sitting behind the red clover leaf thingy?


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> PS. Is that Darth Vader sitting behind the red clover leaf thingy? *


Dave... what do you mean?  Red leaf clover what now?   


Diamond's pic is from the excellent Back to the Future (I think)


----------



## Dave

I think the picture is too dark for me. All I can see is a red triangular thingy with what looks like a helmet hanging up behind it.

I'll have to take your word on it being 'Back to the Future'!


----------



## Tabitha

oh, okay.  The picture is clear as a bell for me - it is the flux capacitor from inside the DeLorean.  At least I hope it is


----------



## DarkCity545

try this one...


----------



## Tabitha

Hmmm, not sure about that one.  Is it about vamps?


----------



## Mariel

Is it from "Queen of the Damned"?
:blpaw:


----------



## Sidhe

> Is it from "Queen of the Damned"?




agree.....is that the answer, Dark? :erm:


----------



## Tabitha

Hmmm.  Not seen QOTD yet.

But here's another one for fun anyway


----------



## Sidhe

thats not from Edward Scissorhands, is it?


----------



## Tabitha

yep, that's the one!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Are we still playing?

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

You post one falcon


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, I'll post one! It's probably going to be an easy one but hey give it a go anyway!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Falcon Horus _
> *It's probably going to be an easy one but hey give it a go anyway!*



I only watched this on TV a few weeks ago, so it was for me. I'll leave it for someone else.

Here's one from me. Don't know if it's hard or easy, though it is a bit small, sorry.


----------



## Falcon Horus

It's Evolution , with Jullianne Moore and David Duchovny! It was most hilarious! :rolly2: 

Falcon Horus


----------



## Mariel

I have no idea what your's is Falcon Horus  
:blpaw:


----------



## Falcon Horus

I could give you a hint! ... uhm ... a hint that doesn't reveal too much yet ... let me think!

Hint:It's a movie from the year 1971!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

Hint: Even though it's from 1971, when I saw it on TV that was the first time it had been shown on British TV.


----------



## Falcon Horus

Another hint for those who are still trying to find my film -> The guy who made the film died right after he finished his last film starring a famous couple who split up a while ago!

Greetz and good hunting, 

Falcon Horus


----------



## ray gower

Would Daves be 'Volcano' ?


----------



## Tabitha

Dave's is Evolution - I think Falcon guessed already..

As for Falcon's - it is Kubrick's strange and unsettling *A Clockwork Orange*

Very weird film...

try this one now:


----------



## DarkCity545

too easy.....

The Exorcist :evil: 

try this one....


----------



## Mariel

this one is to easy too 
The Fifth Element

I'll be back with a picture
:blpaw:


----------



## Mariel

ok, here is mine.  It's from one of my favorite movies.

:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

Oh, that's a great movie - Ladyhawke!


----------



## Tabitha

try this one:


----------



## DarkCity545

tabitha you got me on this one!!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Tabitha, is that Milla Jovovich? Or am I completely wrong? A tip could come in handy, you know!

Greetz, Falcon Horus


----------



## Diamond9697

whoa....I have no clue...that does look like Milla and the chick from The mummy but I have no clue what movie it's from.


----------



## Mariel

My hubby says it's Resident Evil.  Is that it?
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

How rude of me!

it is indeed Milla Jovovich and Resident Evil...


----------



## Mariel

cool, here is my movie....
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

Ah, that would be the wonderful *Titan A.E.*

Here is an image, not from a movie, but from the poster/video cover:


----------



## Tabitha

Here's a hint - it's from a sequel (although not necessarily no. 2)


----------



## Mariel

The green line in the pic makes me wanna say it's Aliens.  Probably wrong though :blush: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Diamond9697

ummm....Species 2?


----------



## Tabitha

Youse were on the right track with Alien - it's from Alien Ressurection...


Someone post another!


----------



## DarkCity545

try this....actual resident used in a horror film!!


----------



## Mariel

Wow, that's hard.  Is it 'Friday the 13th'?
:blpaw:


----------



## Falcon Horus

That could be a picture from any movie! :S

Falcon Horus


----------



## Tabitha

Makes me think of Laurie's street in *Halloween*


----------



## DarkCity545

nope think "dreams" this house became more famous than Amityville or Halloween


----------



## Tabitha

oh, from your clues I would have to say *A Nightmare on Elm Street*

Am I right?


----------



## lene morissette

Looks like Mark Carter's house 2 me! (SG-1 Sam's brother) but I guess I'm wrong


----------



## Highlander II

someone needs to PM DarkCity and remind her that she needs to let Tabitha know if she got this right -- it's been like 4 months -


----------



## Tabitha

yeh!


Anyone got another one handy?  I'll go looking sometime soon...


----------



## Mariel

I've got one...

did anyone pm Dark City about the mystery pic?  I'd hate to do it and her get 100 pm's saying WHAT IS IT??? 
:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

OMG *smacks myself*  :blush: :blush: :blush:  

how rude of me!!!

SO SORRY!!

Tabitha is right it is Nightmare on elm street!

and Mariel yours is *"WILLOW"*

pleeeeeeeeeeease have mercy on me!!!


----------



## DarkCity545

i promise i will come back with an answer! 

i hope this makes up for it!


----------



## Lonewolf89

Spaceballs?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope, nothing comes to mind!

Greetz


----------



## DarkCity545

lonewolf you are right!!!

your turn


----------



## Lonewolf89

Feel free to pick the next image, DarkCity. I always have trouble shrinking my pictures to upload.


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *Feel free to pick the next image, DarkCity. I always have trouble shrinking my pictures to upload.  *



try going to the photograph section of imbd and using those, they fit better!

here is another one.  an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Annette

I'm hazarding a guess but is that 'The Invisible Man'???

annette


----------



## ray gower

Think it was far cheaper and cornier than that Annette. A proper 'B' movie!

I think the title was even cornier, something along Invaders from Out of Space, or Mars or something (Foreign anyhow)?


----------



## DarkCity545

Annette, Ray your both wrong!!!


----------



## Dave

It's so easy.... 

It's Klaatu with his helmet on, just prior to him being shot....

'The Day the Earth Stood Still'

Now I'm going to have to go and find another one, that's always the hardest part of this game


----------



## DarkCity545

Of all the people I knew Dave was going to be the one to get it  

Your turn Dave!


----------



## Dave

Hopefully not too hard. (This was on UK terestrial TV last week.)


----------



## Annette

That has got to be Westworld. LOL

annette


----------



## Dave

Correct, your turn Annette!


----------



## Annette

this is easy peasey one

annette


----------



## Mariel

eek, that's from 'The X-Files' right?
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

Yes thats right Mariel. 

I only realised this morning I should've posted something from a sci-fi film. Oops!!!

annette


----------



## Mariel

I guess I shouldn't post a TV show then  
Here's my movie...
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

Doesn't Drew Barrymore look sweet? Thats her in E.T.

annette


----------



## Mariel

yup, your turn Annette 
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

what film is this pic taken from?

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Wow, that was a small pic (or was it just small with me?)! Anyways, my guess is Star Trek something...I think!

Greetz


----------



## Tabitha

Nah, I'd know that horrific hairdo no matter how small the pic was!

It's BattleField Earth, isn't it?


----------



## Annette

That is correct Tabitha. Your go!!!!!

annette :wave:


----------



## Dave

I know it wasn't my turn, but this will be easy for Tabitha too, and better than me just bumping the thread.


----------



## Falcon Horus

The Matrix: Reloaded (I think)

Greetz


----------



## Dave

Yes, that was it. Have you got any?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Yup, I have one. It's an easy one, I think!

Here it comes....

Greetz


----------



## Annette

Is that from Star Trek: Nemesis?

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Yup, that's it!

Your turn!

Greetz


----------



## Annette

where is this pic from?

annette


----------



## ray gower

That would be from Starship Troopers


----------



## Annette

you are correct Ray - your go!!!!

annette


----------



## ray gower

Okay. Try this one, perhaps not as easy


----------



## Annette

hi ray, would that be from The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.

annette


----------



## ray gower

Well that lasted well!
Of course it is :wave:


----------



## Annette

name this film 

annette


----------



## Dave

It's a Mars film isn't it?

It's one I've not seen though!


----------



## ray gower

Red Planet ?


----------



## Annette

*dave - it is a mars one )*

Ray, you are correct, it is indeed Red Planet!!

annette


----------



## ray gower

Had to be one or other of them 

How about this:-


----------



## Annette

Thats got to be an oldie. Any clues?

annette


----------



## ray gower

It is an old B horror, the picture is taken from the film poster of the time.

As for clues:
Thought the run amok daffodil would have given it all away! 



Spoiler



The film was a travesty of what is now regarded as a Science Fiction classic fit for school examination papers. The BBC did a much better job of rendering the book as a series 20 years later.


----------



## Annette

Noooooooo idea. Looks as tho someone else will have to get this one. 

annette


----------



## Dave

I'm not sure, but I think I can guess it from the clues, but it doesn't seem to fit the picture.

"Day of the Triffids"


----------



## ray gower

It is indeed Day of the Triffids!


----------



## Dave

The problem isn't getting them correct, it's finding a new one!

Try this:


----------



## Annette

No idea really but could it be Austin Powers??

annette


----------



## Dave

No, not Austin Powers. I didn't expect it to be hard.


----------



## Dave

Somebody must remember Big Helmet!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Not me!

Greetz


----------



## Dave

He was actually called Lord Dark Helmet.

Time for more clues then:

The other characters were Barf the Mawg and Yoghurt. King Roland is trying to marry his daughter, but she is kidnapped.


----------



## ray gower

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> * King Roland is trying to marry his daughter. *


Isn't that a bit naughty? 

Not something like the Mario Brothers?


----------



## Dave

Trying to marry his daughter off to someone else!

Seriously, no one knows this?

It's a spoof film, of Star Wars and other scifi films.

This was meant to be easy!


----------



## Mariel

SPACEBALLS!!!
I love that movie, and now everyone has to go out and rent it tonight.  It's so funny :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

Yes, I knew someone would get it. It has quite a long thread of its own here.

Mariel - your turn then...........


----------



## Mariel

Ok, here's mine
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

Is that Return to Oz?

annette


----------



## Mariel

No that's not it.  Let me know if hints are needed.
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

It's something I've never seen, but can I guess anyway?

Dark Crystal?


----------



## Falcon Horus

I think it's *The Neverending Story* but I don't know if it's the first or the second one....and I always forget the flying dog's name.

Greetz


----------



## Mariel

your right Falcon Horus.  Its Falkor the luck dragon 
:blpaw:


----------



## Falcon Horus

Yeah!! :rolly2: 

My turn again....

Okay, got one...I don't think it's all that hard...

Greetz


----------



## Annette

is it one of the lord of the rings trilogy??

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Yup, but which one?

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

Perhaps Return of the King?


----------



## Annette

i've only seen the first one and wonder why i did!!!

is it the third one? Return of The King?

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Ray was first!! Your turn Ray!

Annette, a shame you haven't seen the two last ones...I just saw the extended DVD version just yesterday...4 hours of Tolkien-joy.

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

As near as the same time. So ladies first, Annette?


----------



## Annette

why thank you kind sir. 

annette


----------



## Dave

Sorry, but any chance you could make the image larger?

_congrats on 100,000 posts_


----------



## Falcon Horus

The Matrix: Reloaded...from what I can see and I'm not even sure.

Greetz


----------



## Annette

*thanks Dave and it was 10,000*

unfortunately i can't, it won't go any bigger. i'll give you a clue. it has something to do with blood drinkers.

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Blade then...

Greetz


----------



## Annette

I'll give it to you Falcon, it is Blade but its Blade 2 so close enough.

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Haven't seen the second Blade...shame on me probably but I'm still gonna see it cause I really enjoyed the first one so the second one is a must.

My turn again...I don't think it's gonna be hard but well you never know!

Greetz and happy hunting


----------



## ray gower

Grandson says it is Men In Black?

So I'll blame him if he's wrong


----------



## Falcon Horus

Grandson is right!! Your turn or his maybe!

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

He don't watch decent films so you are stuck with my choice


----------



## Annette

Is that 'Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea'?

annette


----------



## ray gower

Of course it is!


----------



## Annette

can you guess this one?

annette


----------



## Status

Whow... that opened in my paint instead of the net, first time that's happened 

This will probably be a mistake cause I haven't yet figured out how to got those pics in here but could it be Nemo?


----------



## FeedMeTV

Is it one of the Alien films? Alien 2 maybe?


----------



## Annette

if you can see the blue water pic then its not Nemo.

annette


----------



## Annette

it is one of the alien films. i've been having trouble with getting the pic to fit and can't see which pic has come up LOL

annette


----------



## Status

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *if you can see the blue water pic then its not Nemo.
> 
> annette  *



_has no idea what that means except it's not Nemo_


----------



## Annette

look at previous post and that will explain everything. 

annette


----------



## FeedMeTV

so, er... was I right?


----------



## ray gower

With a chap in what looks like an asbestos suit, I'd have said Alien 3?


----------



## Annette

i'll give it to you FeedMeTV as i'm feeling generous. it was Alien 4.

annette


----------



## FeedMeTV

Aw thankys!!

Ok here we go...


----------



## ray gower

That looks like one of the pretend vampire flicks. So perhaps An Interview With a Vampire?


----------



## FeedMeTV

Nope, it's not that one.


----------



## Annette

Hazarding a guess here but is it Nostradamus??

annette


----------



## FeedMeTV

Fraid not. Give up?


----------



## Annette

is it from Dracula?

annette


----------



## Highlander II

It's "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" -- the movie with Kristy Swanson - that's Rutger Hauer trying to bite her...



And if someone else has one -- feel free to keep playing if I don't swing by in a day or so -- I tend to have busy work weeks and can't always get here in a 'reasonable' period of time... *sigh*


----------



## Mariel

Ok, I'll post one...
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

The Dark Crystal??

annette


----------



## DarkCity545

Thats the Labyrinth!!!


----------



## Mariel

Yup DarkCity that's it 
:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

YEAH!!!!

I forgot how to insert a pic, as soon as I figure it out again I will put one in.  In the mean time someone else go in my place! 

:blush:


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *YEAH!!!!
> 
> I forgot how to insert a pic, as soon as I figure it out again I will put one in.  In the mean time someone else go in my place!
> 
> :blush: *





To insert a pic, generally you have to use the  tags -- you'll also need a place to host the pic. (like photobucket.com)

however, I think if it's small enough, you can just upload it to the ascifi server when you go to post...


----------



## philoSCIFI

I was refraining from posting until DarkCity came back...

DarkCity? You are coming back, aren't you?  :rolly2:


----------



## Annette

why don't you post a picture until she does come back? 

annette


----------



## philoSCIFI

Well, I was going to post a certain image, but I couldn't find a good pic of what I wanted. As a matter of fact, I can barely find _any_ pictures from the movie aside from the poster and VHS and DVD covers.  

So... after hunting a bit, I've changed my movie choice and came up with this:


----------



## Dave

I've no idea, but tell me what it is because I want to see it!


----------



## ray gower

Wouldn't be from The Fifth Element ?


----------



## philoSCIFI

That would be correct ray!  

Dave, If you haven't seen it, please do. And, enjoy! :rolly2:


----------



## Annette

The Fifth Element is a brilliant film Dave. (i like it anyway!!)

come on then ray, your turn 

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Darn, I knew the answer too...oh well, have to be faster next time.

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

Well here is one


----------



## Annette

is it The Abyss??

annette


----------



## Dave

I've seen the Fifth Element once but didn't remember those guys.


----------



## ray gower

Not the Abyss.

The funny chaps were the ones that tried to hold up the space resort


----------



## philoSCIFI

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *Not the Abyss.
> 
> The funny chaps were the ones that tried to hold up the space resort *


 It looks so familiar, I just can't put my finger on it.  It's not Armageddon(sp), is it?


----------



## ray gower

It is Armageddon.
Well done, your turn


----------



## philoSCIFI

Yay. Thanks.

I'm thinking this might be an easy one.


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope, doesn't ring a bell ... *blank stare*

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

Think it is one of those dark and broody future society films, perhaps in the vane of Bladerunner?


----------



## Annette

first thoughts were either:-  tomb raider or the matrix

annette


----------



## philoSCIFI

It's not Tomb Raider. And, it's not the Matrix.

It _is_ one of those dark and broody future society films, but not "in the vane of" Bladerunner. _It *is* Bladerunner_!  

Take it away ray.


----------



## ray gower

Gosh I am surprised!

Well let's try this for a simple one:


----------



## Annette

is that from Battlestar Galactica?

annette


----------



## ray gower

Afraid not


----------



## FeedMeTV

If it had been TV programs I'd have guessed Dr. Who but as its not I don't have the foggiest.


----------



## ray gower

Well if it is a help, there was a short TV series based upon the film?


----------



## Dave

Your 'simple one' beats me too Ray!


----------



## Annette

it does look familiar but i can't place it. oh well!!

annette


----------



## Dave

*Buck Rogers in the 25th Century?*


----------



## ray gower

Not Buck Rodgers


----------



## Annette

Metropolis??

annette


----------



## ray gower

Closer to Brave New World than Metropolis I think


----------



## Annette

Another guess, this one from my hubby is Dune??

annette


----------



## ray gower

Nope


----------



## Annette

Any more clues Ray? 

annette


----------



## ray gower

Well a few trivial clues?


Spoiler



There were novelised and comic versions of the same name at about the same time (1976).





Spoiler



The film stared Micheal York in the lead role and Jenny Aguter as his sidekick. Peter Ustinov had a large bit part.





Spoiler



The film is currently being re-made for release next year.



The keyword is 



Spoiler



Sanctuary


And if you still need clues after that:


----------



## Dave

I know what it is now, but only from the clues. I'll let others have a chance. I really can't remember that robot in it, nor do I remember a TV series, but IMDb confirms that there was one.


----------



## Annette

The only one that springs to mind is Logans Run. 

annette


----------



## ray gower

And that is the right one to spring into mind 

The robot was the chap that keeps spouting about fish and protein from the seas


----------



## Annette

this is probably a very easy one. 

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Something with Mars but what again... *frowns ... frowns deeper....frowns very deep* ...nope, it doesn't come to mind.

Anybody else?

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

It is one of two and I can never remember the difference between them: Red Planet?


----------



## Dave

It's 'Total Recall'.

Damn! I have to try and find one now!


----------



## Dave

This should be easy too!


----------



## Annette

*you were correct Dave )*

If I'm wrong I'll eat my hat that looks like Flash Gordon. 

annette


----------



## Dave

You can stay with your normal diet and leave the hat!

It was Flash Gordon.


----------



## Annette

*oh goody, didn't fancy eating my hat )*

heres another one for you to decide on:-

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

They look like Bionicles but that is not it...very small picture...*needs to find her magnifying glass (sp?)*

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

Looks like Terminator, but not sure which one, so I'll guess the original?


----------



## Dave

It is 'one' of the Terminators, but I'm not sure which one either.


----------



## Annette

I'll give it to you Ray.  It is one of the Terminator films. The 3rd one to be exact. Your go!!!

annette


----------



## ray gower

TBT Seen one terminator, you've seen 'em all 

As folks seem to find my easy ones incredibly hard. Let's try a difficult one


----------



## Annette

Galaxy Quest popped into my head when I saw that pic. 

annette :wave:


----------



## ray gower

And it ought to stay there, 'cos it is Galaxy Quest


----------



## Annette

this is an easy peasy one. 

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

The Mummy


----------



## Status

Strange, I thought it was Indiana Jones.


----------



## Annette

You are correct Falcon Horus. It is indeed The Mummy (one of my favourite films) 

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Second that Annette...The Mummy is one of my favorites as well.

Okay, here's mine...I don't think it's difficult.

Greetz


----------



## Annette

Hi, is that from Metropolis?

annette


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope! Try again!

Greetz


----------



## ray gower

I know this one, I remember the moon ducking!
Consequently I'm kicking myself trying to remember the name.

Not one of the Adventures of Baron Von MÃ¼nchhausen films is it?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope!

If clues are needed...just ask, I won't bite....I'm a sweet vampire.:rolly2:

Greetz


----------



## Annette

clue needed for me please

annette


----------



## Dave

Is this a very old movie?

I think the image originally comes from "Le Voyage Dans La Lune (A Trip To The Moon) (1902)" based upon the Jules Verne novel.

Many very early movies were science fiction. MOMI (The Museum of the Moving Image) on London's South Bank had displays of all the old  Magic Lantern and CinÃ©matographe. I thought that it was a great museum but unfortunately it is presently closed for redevelopment.

This 30-scene narrative film by Georges MÃ©liÃ¨s was there. It was nearly one reel in length (about 825 feet, or 14 minutes). It was the first film to achieve international distribution (mainly through piracy), and was an enormous popular success. It helped to make Star Film one of the world's largest producers (an American branch was opened in 1903) and to establish the fiction film (rather than reality filming) as the cinema's mainstream product.

More here: http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~s-herbert/melies.htm

It could be a later film using the very popular image though?


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope, you're right Dave!!

I just thought I'd use something old, just to see how well you people know the scifi history.

I saw a part of the film during history. Our teacher was overly enthusiastic about it.

Greetz


----------



## Dave

I haven't seen the whole thing. It's a pity that TV doesn't show more old cinema like that.

I guess it's my turn again...

Try this...


----------



## Status

"Close Encounters of the Third Kind"


ET, phone home!


----------



## Dave

Yes!!

Maybe it was too easy (you got it in a minute) but I'm finding it hard to get really obscure images.

Let's try to have some more like Falcon Horus's last one that will last a few days.


----------



## Status

If it hadn't been easy, I would never have gotten it! 


But, your wish is my command. :evil: 


Is this one obscure enough for you...


----------



## Mariel

good movie
Enemy Mine
:blpaw:


----------



## Status

Very good, Mariel, wasn't as hard as I thought.


----------



## Mariel

Yay, I got it 
Here's my movie... 
:blpaw:


----------



## Status

Looks like one of the scenes I saw on Ghosts of Mars the other day?


----------



## Mariel

no, that's not it 
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

Is it taken from The Thing??

annette


----------



## Mariel

Yup, your turn now 
:blpaw:


----------



## Annette

WOW!! I'm in shock!! I actually guessed it right? hehe 

annette


----------



## ray gower

The Time Machine?


----------



## Annette

Yep. You are correct Ray!! 

annette


----------



## ray gower

In that case time for another film poster 

Sorry for the rather hamfisted editing


----------



## Status

Around the world in 80 days?


----------



## ray gower

Afraid not.

Right author though!


----------



## Status

Journey to the Center of the earth, then?


----------



## ray gower

Nope


----------



## Status

Ok, the only other film of his I can think of is, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, but that doesn't look like they go underwater.


----------



## ray gower

A few clues?



Spoiler



The film was released in 1961





Spoiler



Starred Charles Bronson and Vincent Price





Spoiler



The world in the late 19th century: A scientist and his team are held as "guests" of Robur on his airship, that he want to use to ensure peace on earth. Peace with all, even if he has to bombard military targets all over the world. Can the scientist stop him ?


----------



## Status

Master of the World?


----------



## ray gower

It is!


----------



## Status

I never would have gotten that without the spoilers, don't remember it. :blush: 

Here's mine...


----------



## Status

Let's try that again, it didn't take the first time.. :blush: 

Trying again...


----------



## Annette

Methinks thats Back to the Future

annette


----------



## Status

Well, that was short lived; you're good, Annette. 

I knew I should have used the other pic, your turn.


----------



## Annette

name this:-

annette


----------



## Dave

I blew the picture up 1600% and I still don't recognise the characters. (It looks like Kathryn Janeway and Tuvok to me.) Maybe It's something I haven't seen? Sorry, you've beaten me this time.


----------



## Annette

i'll give u a hint - its not tuvok - its will smith

annette


----------



## ray gower

Is it Pluto Nash?


----------



## Annette

no, not pluto nash. another clue the girl is Bridget Moynahan

annette


----------



## Highlander II

methinks this game has fallen by the wayside -- 


I have no idea what movie that image is from --- and the only way to find out is to do an imdb search --


----------



## Shaun

Pretty sure its "I, Robot"


----------



## Dave

I think it's 'I Robot' too. It also fits all Annette's clues.


----------



## Annette

Ooops completely forgot about this. And yes Shaun you are indeed correct it is I Robot. 

annette :wave:


----------



## warstarcerberus

*any new ones*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *feel free to post some new ones, next time I'm online, I'll try and drag a few more people here. *


 :rolly2:  any more


----------



## Shaun

*An easy one*

Try this:


----------



## warstarcerberus

*queen of the dammed*

she was so hot as a vampire


----------



## Shaun

*Re: queen of the dammed*



> _Originally posted by warstarcerberus _
> *she was so hot as a vampire *


You're right about the movie and her being so hot .


----------



## Highlander II

*bumps the game up to get it going again*


----------



## FeedMeTV

This was such a good game! Who's turn now?


----------



## Annette

Why don't you take a turn FeedMeTV?

annette


----------



## FeedMeTV

Oooo no, I don't want the pressure of the first go! You have a go Annette! You're good at things like this!


----------



## Dave

Oh someone go please!

What pressure?


----------



## Dave

Okay, try this one:


----------



## ray gower

Can only be Plan 9 From Out of Space- Nobody can mistake that curtain!


----------



## Dave

That's cheating, you just watched it!

Sorry, but that makes it your turn now!


----------



## ray gower

Well here is one I haven't seen for years!


----------



## Highlander II

Is that "Around the World in 80 Days"?

*total guess*


----------



## ray gower

No, but it is the right author!


----------



## Annette

Is it something to do with Indiana Jones? LOL

annette


----------



## Dave

Is that Vincent Price with the headscarf?

It doesn't look like him, but I think I've worked out what it is using Google. BTW I don't remember ever having seen this.


----------



## ray gower

It was indeed Vincent Price and the chap in red doing the punching, if you could see him clearly, is a young looking Charles Bronson. So not an Indiana Jones film 

Can't say I've seen it since the BBC stopped doing a regular Saturday evening film


----------



## Annette

The reason I said Indiana Jones was because of the airship hehe!! Oh well, at least I made peeps laugh 

annette


----------



## Dave

It's called 'Master of the World' I think.

Stupidly, I'm now forced to find a new one


----------



## ray gower

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *It's called 'Master of the World' I think.
> 
> Stupidly, I'm now forced to find a new one  *


Yes you will!


----------



## Dave

Which film is this?


----------



## little smaug

Donnie Darko?


----------



## Dave

Yes


----------



## little smaug

Ok, try this one.


----------



## Dave

You've beat me on that one! 

That's the same 'Hill Valley' set as in 'Back to the Future' and those are 'Hoverboards' but that isn't from any sequel I've seen. 

Is it some kind of BTTF spoof film?


----------



## ray gower

It is one of those martial art films based on the game isn't it?
3 young matial arts students must fight the forces of darkness so that the Earth can remain free.


----------



## little smaug

I think I'll have to give that one to Dave - it was actually from Back to the Future II. Guess you just weren't paying close enough attention.


----------



## Dave

I still can't remember them, but they must have been friends of the future Biff's.

Okay, what is this from:


----------



## Annette

Logans Run 

_i've sat here racking my brains cos i knew the film but couldn't think of it hehe!!_ 

annette


----------



## Dave

Yes


----------



## Annette

what film is this?

annette


----------



## Highlander II

the only thing i can think that it looks like is 'Starship Troopers' - but the image is really small


----------



## philoSCIFI

Hmm... I was thinking Starship Troopers too.

If not, Evolution?


----------



## Annette

Wish I could make the image bigger but I can't. Its none of those films by the way. Think big spacecraft!

annette


----------



## Dave

Is it 'Independence Day' then?


----------



## philoSCIFI

Oh oh oh!!! MARS ATTACKS!!!


----------



## Annette

Hehe!! wish I could say it was but its not 

Dave - you are the winner!!! :flash:

annette :wave:


----------



## Dave

I got that purely from "big spacecraft", I couldn't see the picture very well either.

Let's try this one:


----------



## Dave

I don't think that is too hard if you've seen the film, but here is a second image from the same film that should be easier.


----------



## Annette

No idea but taking a guess at Spaceballs!!

annette


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *No idea but taking a guess at Spaceballs!!
> 
> annette  *


 No 

Another pic from same film...


----------



## ray gower

Does look tremendously like Forbidden Planet


----------



## Dave

It is Forbidden Planet. 

I tried hard to find pictures without Robby the Robot in them.


----------



## ray gower

Oops, well this one should be topical


----------



## ray gower

Perhaps another 'clue'?


----------



## FeedMeTV

Er, King Kong?


----------



## ray gower

It is- In its original 1933 form


----------

